# pygmy goat house,,



## maplehillfrm

Well I will try to post a pictur or two of a shelter I made for my sons pygmy goats,,they were cute,, but we made the mistake of having 2 males,,, not a pleasant smell,, so in the spring we will move a few females into the "condo"

I made this out of wood I had laying around and couldnt burn it in teh outdoor woodstove, we get some slab wood from a mill ,, some pieces are good enough for this,,, 

I had fun making it,I built it on a set of skids that will stay ther so I can move it around if need be,, I made a chicken coop before this that the chickens love to haha


----------



## Handyman

maplehillfrm I love it. It's a great used of the drop wood from cutting logs. I bet you could sell a bunch of them.


----------



## Terry Beeson

Forget the goats... I can see people buying those for their kids as a play house!! In fact, on a broader scale, I'd like to have one of those on my place for deer season!!

Nice work... and yeah, two billies are a stinky group... :laughing:


----------



## wcbark

*Goat house plans*



maplehillfrm said:


> Well I will try to post a pictur or two of a shelter I made for my sons pygmy goats,,they were cute,, but we made the mistake of having 2 males,,, not a pleasant smell,, so in the spring we will move a few females into the "condo"
> 
> I made this out of wood I had laying around and couldnt burn it in teh outdoor woodstove, we get some slab wood from a mill ,, some pieces are good enough for this,,,
> 
> I had fun making it,I built it on a set of skids that will stay ther so I can move it around if need be,, I made a chicken coop before this that the chickens love to haha


I was wondering if you had any plans that you could share for this house.


----------



## maplehillfrm

wcbark said:


> I was wondering if you had any plans that you could share for this house.


 I actually dont have plans for it, I kinda just went by the seat of my pants and put it together with what I thought would be a good size unit. I could get you measurements if you would like, it is actually being used as a rabbit house now,, they love it,,, the great part was I used lumber I had around the house for it,,,

I was asked by the neighbor to make a little taller one for his daughter as a playhouse,, becasue she had fun playing in this one,,, but I never got around to it,, so the possibilities are endless... 

I have to get back in the shop ,, its been too long,,, :yes:


----------



## Phaedrus

I do believe that this is the first pygmy goat house that I have ever seen--but it looks quite excellent! How do the tenants like it?


----------



## maplehillfrm

Phaedrus said:


> I do believe that this is the first pygmy goat house that I have ever seen--but it looks quite excellent! How do the tenants like it?


 while we had them they loved it,,, they would sit in the window, and even managed to get on the roof,, 

they were so cute,, we are planning on getting new ones,, but they will need to be ladies, I heard they dont smell so bad,,, they were hysterical to watch,,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I like it! I almost looks like the classic "old west" storefront in miniature. It's really cool. :thumbsup:

And I agree with the idea of the design making an awesome playhouse.


----------

